

"We still support Eclipse" Android Dev Alex Ruiz - smrtinsert
http://alexruiz.developerblogs.com/?p=2700

======
smrtinsert
I wonder if Alex Ruiz's Swing background had any bearing on working with
Intellij... #toolkitwarsredux?

